

Meet The New Boss, Worse Than The Old Boss? - czr80
https://thetrichordist.wordpress.com/2012/04/15/meet-the-new-boss-worse-than-the-old-boss-full-post/?

======
ColinWright
Discussion from a submission just about 2 months ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3850935>

tptacek's detailed summary:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3856526>

